# HELP needed for Dialysis patient coming from USA to UK



## 117306 (Oct 9, 2008)

Please can anyone help my friend who is hoping to come to The Three Counties Showground in September for Vanfest 09.
Does anyone know of a company that hires out Mobile homes with fitted dialysis equipment please?
This service is available in the USA but not known here.
He will fly from Florida to Ireland before traveling to the showground.
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Not sure I can locate a mobile home with dialysis unit, but try this site for clinics where renal patients may be able to book treatment. http://www.kidney.org.uk/holidays/dialysis_uk.html#9

Not sure if it will help you. I don't know of any facility in UK but suggest you try some of the local private and state hospitals in the area.


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

It may be worth telephoning one of the organisations below and asking if they know of any facility or if they can advise of any viable alternative such as hire of a portable dialysis machine. Both groups are very helpful and have a wealth of knowledge.

National Kidney Federation 01909 544999

British Kidney Patient Association 01420 472021


----------



## 117306 (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks to you both for your kind replies, I will look into your links and ideas.


----------

